# 357 Mag load using Unique for 125 grain SWC



## MOBrian

Does anyone have loading data using Unique and a 125 grain SWC for a 357 Mag. Alliant site shows data for a 158 bullet, nothing for a 125 grain. Plan on using this for for Cowboy action shooting.


----------



## Wandering Man

My Lyman manual has numbers for Unique with 357 mag 125 grain JHP and Linotype. No numbers for semiwadcutter.

Have you tried these guys?

http://forums.handloads.com/default.asp

WM


----------



## Bob Wright

I used to load 9.0grs. Unique with 125gr. bullets, but I think this is too fast for Cowboy Action Shooting. Though I never chronographed my load, I'm pretty sure it was in the 1200~1300 fps range.

This was a pretty fast load I used for varmints and small game.

I just checked Alliant's data on line and they show 9.6grs Unique with a 125 gr. JSP to give 1585fps. A cast SWC would be slightly faster, in excess of 1600 fps. Much too fast for Cowboy Action Shooting.


Bob Wright


----------



## JJB

handloads.com has it down at 9.6 gr of unique and that's way over 1500 fps...... seems way hot for target shooting of any kind...... i'd cut that back by at least 2grs...............


----------

